# 566...Rival vs. Ultegra



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

So as my search continues for my new bike I have noticed that many of you chose the Rival components over Ultegra for your 566's, I haven't actually charted the numbers but my casual observations make it seem so. I'm just wondering why? I know the Rival is cheaper and weighs just a tad less but is it any better? If it wasn't cheaper would you still prefer it over Ultegra? Can you get it without those red cables? 

I've learned the shifting process is a little different but I haven't ridden a bike with Rival but the dealer showed it to me. I have small hands, would I have trouble throwing the lever for the up shift? (At least I thing the upshift was the long throw) It was pouring rain last night so I couldn't test ride the bike.

Thanks


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Rival is better for small hands because the levers have a "reach adjust" feature allowing you to bring them inward/outward to suit your reach (of your fingers). At the time I bought my 566, the Ultegra version didn't have this option, don't know if Shimano has added it since last summer or not.

Most of us in this price range are already stretching our budgets for a bike so every little bit helps, and Rival is cheaper. Rival has it's plusses and minuses when compared to Ultegra. Rear shifting with Rival is quicker than Ultegra and the throw of the lever is not nearly as long to get a shift to actuate. Ultegra is buttery smooth when shifting both front and rear, the throw of the lever is longer to make your shifts though. Rival uses the right hand paddle to shift both up and down, I believe Ultegra uses the paddle to shift down and the brifter to shift up. When properly setup, both Ultegra and Rival work flawlessly. 

Any good mechanic can change that red cable housing to whatever color you want in a matter of 5 or 10 minutes.

It's truly up to you, get on a bike with Rival and see how you like it, doesn't have to be a 566. I really liked the Rival, my wife hates the Rival and loves the Ultegra, she tried to get me to spend the extra money for the Ultegra, but I put that $300-$400 to better use, upgrading my wheels, which is where you really get the performance boost.


----------



## s30.hybrid (Oct 4, 2010)

I just picked up my 566 Rival last night (woo to the hoo!!). I was able to test ride the 105, Ultegra, and Rival bikes extensively. I would say the difference between the Shimano/SRAM is more personal preference. Both methods get the job done. 

In my experience the SRAM shifting is bit louder but more instantaneous whereas the Shimano seemed a bit quieter shifting but maybe a bit more pedal stroke before shifting. This was my experience anyways. 

I really liked the double tap action on the Rival. I knew it was what I wanted. The lower price and lower weight is just the icing on the cake for me. Different strokes for different folks, I know. Just set some time aside and test ride both systems. See which you like best. Cables and liners are consumables. Don't make a decision based on the color of the liners!


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

I definitely need to spend some time on a bike with Rival before I decide, it sounds like Rival has a lot going for it. I know the cables can be changed, I was just wondering if you buy the component group if you can get it with black or white casings or if you have to spend more money and buy new casings. I am leaning toward the white/blue frame and I don't think the red cables would look good, but that's just me.

Thanks all


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Blue cable housing comes on the white/blue frame. But that color scheme usually comes spec'd with Ultegra 6700. It won't cost much to change colors either way. s30.hybrid is right on with his evaluation of the two groupsets, I had basically the same experience.


----------



## s30.hybrid (Oct 4, 2010)

Don't forget about the 105 bike build. If you are being budget minded ( and who isn't these days! ) I would also look at the 105 bikes if you ended up liking the Shimano shifting over the SRAM. They are more affordable, offer very similar performance to the Ultegra ( albeit with a bit of a weight penalty ) and the bikes come in a very neutral black/silver color scheme, at least all the 105 bikes I saw were this color, but this may be a 2010 model color.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree with what has been said as well. 
I like the quickness of the rear shifting of the Sram, but I like the front shifting of the Ultegra on the front. It is so effortless on the Ultegra 6700. They really did an amazing job on the front crank. Very stiff and the chain just glides up to the big ring. 
I haven't tried Rival, but I've tried Force. Sram is noisier as well.

Shimano widened the hoods on the 6700, so they are very flat on top. I hated it at first, but now I love it. It's alot more comfortable for me and I have pretty small hands. I will say I don't like the shifting lever action on the 6700 as much as I did on the previous SL. 

Try to ride both and see what works best for you. There's no right or wrong answer.


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone, all valid points to consider.

It doesn't look like I will be able to test ride a 566 bike with Rival, the dealer closest to me only has one bike built and it has Ultegra, the next closest Look dealer is two hours away. Maybe I will see if one of the other LBS have a different brand bike built with Rival and test that. I have "kind of" considered the 105 built bikes, I actually like the color scheme but have been trying to keep my mind set a little higher end. 

At the end of the day I guess I would default to Shamino because that's what I've always had and it's always served me well. But you guys have given me enough confidence in the Rival group that if a super deal pops up I might just take it. 

Thanks,
Don


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

No, your missing the point. Try out any road bike with Rival. It's the shifting that you're evaluating, not the bike. The shifting will be the same no matter what bike you are on, assuming it has been setup properly. When I tested the Rival I couldn't get the front to shift up into the big ring, but that is because the LBS had the derailleur out of adjustment...


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sram stuff saves a bit of weight, too. 

Rival group weighs 2200 grams. Technically it's positioned to compete with 105, which weighs 2545 gr. Ultegra and Force are competitive groups and weigh 2313 and 2107 gr respectively. 

I have 2010 Rival on one of my bikes and like it a lot. Note: I did use a Red carbon fiber crankset instead of the aluminum Rival... The Red crank is about 80 gr lighter and is stiffer. 

These are weights I compiled myself for comparison and all are with standard size crank and 11-23 cassette... A compact crank would save a bit more in any group, while a larger cassette would add some grams. 

I use Force on another bike and 6600 on yet another... IMO, the most noticeable difference in weight is in the brake/shift levers. Sram's are a lot lighter across all the groups. The heavier Shimano "brifters" make the bike feel a little more front heavy. But, like the subtle differences in hood shape and shifting, it's easy to get used to and not really any sort of issue. 

As others suggested, test ride some bikes with the different groups and see what you think. They all work quite well.


----------

